# Home made spear gaff



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I used an old broom handle and some 5/16 allthread and a 3/4" copper sleeve. The allthread is screwed in about 6" and gorilla glued in. The gaff sticks out about 14-15". Recon it will work if I get a king or maybe a Cobia? 

Will cobia still be around in 2 weeks?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Mine is similar just on a shovel handle. Only been offshore a couple times with it but it worked great on a king. Cobia would depend on the size.


----------

